# Budget Closet Setup



## Markers (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey to All, Kinda new around here. Thought I'd share how I setup my closet. Most everything but the lights is stuff I had lying around. 1st I got some empty cat litter buckets. These are large, about 5 gallons each. Drilled some holes, glued some pvc I had to the bottom. This holds them up for drainage.

In the closet I built a shelf about 9 inches off the floor. This holds a large plastic storage box

I melted a hole in the bottom of the tub and siliconed a hose to allow water to drain into a smaller plastic container. This way I can flush without taking the plants to the bathtub.

I put a heavy duty bathroom fan in the drop ceiling. this is vented through the roof. The nearest neighbor is over 100 yards away so no need for carbon filter.

For lights I have two 150 watt HPS and one 400 watt HPS/ Metal Halide. I like having more than one light, if one burns out the others will be good till it's replaced. Also I can put them at 3 different heights when needed.

Next I mix up some grow medium, 50% potting mix 25% perlite 25% vermiculite.

Now I transplanted the clones that I have been keeping alive with just barely enough light water and food. These are about 10 weeks old. I had to keep them small until the prior grow was harvested.

This is 5 weeks later. Amazing what some food and light will do lol. This is right before I switched them to 12/12.

This is 3 weeks later. They are showing some nice buds now.

Here's one of the buds from the last grow. 

I tried to insert the pictures in the spaces between the text, umm that didn't work. You'll have to kinda guess the order the pics go in.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow great diy!  Nice setup.  What strain are you growing?


----------



## Markers (Dec 3, 2011)

> Wow great diy! Nice setup. What strain are you growing?



Thanks, I'm growing bagseed right now. One is Indica, Very strong with a citrus smell citrus smell. The other is Sativa, not so strong. Probably won't clone it again. I'm going to order some seeds soon, haven't decided which strain yet. My wife wants a blueberry variant. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice setup there  I like the drain system, that keeps you from having to constantly lift them buckets and worry about spillage and over watering getting everywhere. For bagseed It looks like they did really well. BTW That leaf curl in the bud pic looks like yu may have had that for a while towards the end. That is overfertilization. On the next grow you will want to watch for that as it can make yer plants crash or make yer bud harsh when smoking. Solid grow though. I also use several hps lights over one area. I like the light being able to hit them from multiple angles and penetrate down into the canopy.


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

The blueberry looks pretty awesome from dutchpassion!  Very nice closet setup btw, the dranage is genious!  If I wasn't converting to flood and drain soon I would do something very similar!!  Another awesome tasting berry strain that I like is Wappa from paradise seeds or Wonderwoman from nirvana has a sweet smell to her all can be good yielders if grown right!


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 4, 2011)

If you want the best Blueberry then I recomend either DJ Short or Chimera. You can find them both on Gypsi Nirvana Seed Botique or probably most other seedbanks.  The best buds Ive grown have all been from Chimera.


----------



## Markers (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll tell my wife about the strains you recommend. I'm leanin towards Nirvana Bubblelicious. Anyone grown that?


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Markers said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys. I'll tell my wife about the strains you recommend. I'm leanin towards Nirvana Bubblelicious. Anyone grown that?



so far so good, 5/5 bubblelicious auto's cracked their seeds for me.. 3/5 are showing above soil after 1 night of being planted.. I'll give them a week and 5/5 should be up and running.

I to have read a lot of bad things about nirvana and their strains and I've also read GREAT reviews on nirvana and their bubblelcious, If you get on nirvanas website and log into the "weed portal" You can search for pics of bubblelicious and everything. looks very nice IMO. lot of good success there.


----------

